
Consider the Hedgehog - drjohnson
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n20/katherine-rundell/consider-the-hedgehog
======
blunte
Some things I've observed about hedgehogs firsthand:

\- they're practically blind, and led by their nose (smelling food)

\- they will happily eat two entire bowls of wet cat food, or one bowl of dry
cat food

\- they will park next to a large cat and eat, side by side... or if there's
only own bowl, they will walk up and push the cat out of their way (cat
responses to this are really funny)

------
dang
Hedgehogs from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768913)

I feel like there have been other major hedgehog threads, but they seem to be
hiding.

------
ggm
Shout out for tiggywinkles animal hospital which I visited the same day as a
drive to Bletchley from Heathrow: great visitor centre, doing sterling work
rescuing injured hedgehogs. My partner who lived in the uk for two years never
saw one, was delightfully entertained by this visit.

[https://www.sttiggywinkles.org.uk/](https://www.sttiggywinkles.org.uk/)

------
macintux
I’ve had two African hedgehogs as pets. One extremely social (for a hedgehog,
anyway) and one very much not. The latter was mostly neglected by her previous
owner.

Fascinating animals, wish I could read the full piece.

~~~
fourthark
Reader mode worked for me (FF/iOS)

------
anfractuosity
I didn't see images in the article, but there's some really nice illuminated
manuscripts, of hedgehogs collecting fruit on their spines:

[https://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2014/10/how-to-
be-a...](https://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2014/10/how-to-be-a-
hedgehog.html)

There's also a couple of really nice animated stories featuring hedgehogs:

Hedgehog in the Fog -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW0jvJC2rvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW0jvJC2rvM)

Hedgehog's Home -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXCeZEwmZEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXCeZEwmZEk)

